

Polish MPs display Guy Fawkes masks in Parliament in anti-ACTA protest - hastur
http://www.tvn24.pl/0,2497368,0,0,1,1,,poslowie-palikota-w-sejmie-pap,galeriamax.html

======
hastur
It should be added, these are Members of Parliament of the populist party Ruch
Palikota.

Clearly, they are trying to appeal to young voters, who took to the streets in
protest against ACTA. <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3514133>

